

Ask HR:  Review Lissn, my bootstrapped minimum viable product  - ohharrow

Lissn is an instant conversation platform I launched at TechCrunch50.  I have since stripped it of all its features and now re-releasing it as a mvp.  I would love your feedback.<p>http://www.lissn.com<p>Lissn lets you chat with random people around the world in groups of 3.  Everyone is anonymous and anyone can Lissn.  People can see 2 things about you automatically:  Where you are in the world &#38; what site you came from.  It uses Chatroulette/Omegle mechanics and we are releasing one new feature every week.  There is no signup, you just begin.<p>I would love to hear your thoughts and feedback.  If you enjoy it, please upvote :)<p>Thanks
Myke
======
cabalamat
My thoughts:

1\. the video on the front page is just sound not video as I was expecting.

2\. I would prefer it if the interface was more like IRC, so each comment went
at the end of the previous one.

3\. I didn't understand what "stabd up" means.

~~~
ohharrow
What were your thoughts on the video? I didnt understand..

Stand up means you become a lissner. Imagine 3 chairs in a room, you can only
talk when youre sitting down. :)

Thanks for checking it out and writing a review!

~~~
cabalamat
> _What were your thoughts on the video? I didnt understand.._

There wasn't a video (at least, not for me). It was only sound, no picture,
which disappointed me a bit because I expected one.

~~~
ohharrow
Ahh... interesting. There is a Vimeo video, that is strange there is no sound.
Are you on an ipad or iphone?

------
ohharrow
Heres the interview I mentioned: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p3vcRhsYGo>

------
mdoerneman
This is interesting. I'm curious, why did you decide to strip all features and
re-release as a mvp?

~~~
ohharrow
Each release didnt catch on and it was getting harder and harder and more
complicated to continue. After learning about the mvp I realized I should have
something even without all the features. Once everything was removed it became
clear the best conversations were happening when there was 3 people and thats
all that mattered. So the mvp was 3 people can talk, anyone can lissn. :)

~~~
aymeric
You could have a topic of the day :)

